# Hurst 4-Speed Shifter Replacement Stick Help



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

Basket Case 1970 GTO w/ M-21 4 speed. I did a search of this site (and the internet as well), looing for information on the best way to modify a *BOLT ON Hurst replacement stick *to fit into the original factory-installed Hurst Shifter body that had a push-in/friction fit Hurst P/N 4555 stick. Has anyone modified the bolt on stick to be a push in? Any suggestions?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Contact Peter Serio. If it can or has been done, he'd know about it.


----------



## Stan's Customs (Jan 27, 2007)

I know this is an old thread but...

I must have caught him on a bad day....I did get a very chatty lesson on what all he knew, but he did all the talking and never caught on to what I called for.. or what I knew...lol. 
One thing for sure anything other than 100% stock GTO's are not his thing.

So ...
Does anyone know if Hurst ever made a 2 bolt straight up 4 speed stick, with a bend to the rear...about 10 1/2 inches long. We have three sticks that are bent a little too close to the leg/thigh...but will work in a 69 console if that's all that can be found.
We have a really nice short throw Hurst shifter with hyme joint rod ends that is VERY smooth and zero slop for a 1969 GTO. It's a two bolt stick, early model USA built Hurst shifter that has been restored. Smoothest and tightest shifter I've ever seen in my 72 years...(51 of which have been in automotive related businesses.)
Any numbers for such a stick...or other information would be most 
appreciated. Thanks....Stan M.


----------



## Stan's Customs (Jan 27, 2007)

I notice that I did not mention that we are looking for a "round" Hurst stick...similar to most GTO console Hurst shifter sticks (...but a removable 2 bolt stick)..Thanks...SM


----------

